# domain and webserver



## ericbsd (Sep 2, 2009)

I try to host my website call http://www.ghostbsd.org i buy the domain on http://www.freebsdportal.com/domains/ I change the ip for the http://www.whatismyip.com/ tell me. But my dsl show up when i try to go in http://www.ghostbsd.org then i call my provider he tell to cut the firewall for my server on my dsl.but the same ip show up on http://www.whatismyip.com/. i am new to this help plese!!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

I have no idea what you're on about, but your port 80 is closed anyway: "Connection refused". The actual connection to port 80 fails at the IP address listed as your website (tcptraceroute shows that it's [closed]), so it isn't blocked anywhere along the way. Either your webserver is not running, or you're firewalling port 80 on your DSL or your server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

... and now the IP address is offline ... It's listed as dynamic. How dynamic is it?


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 2, 2009)

what you wont say by dynamic ip? it si normal all my computer have the same ip?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

Never mind, I see your DNS record now reflects your new IP adress. However, a tcp-traceroute to your port 80, as well as a regular traceroute, die somewhere in your ISP's network.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 2, 2009)

on My dsl i have something like that.

	Set Up Dynamic DNS

Dynamic DNS service allows you to register a DNS hostname with DynDNS.org. Once registered, you can have your Home Networking modem's Internet address automatically resolve to a well-known hostname.

Dynamic DNS Client

       *Disable
 	Enable

Service Username:	
Service Password:	
Host Name 1:	
Host Name 2:	(Optional)

 	Please click Apply to save your settings


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

That seems to be working, because your IP changed. No website though.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 2, 2009)

ok now how I can chow my web server?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

Bon appetit.

Ehm .. you won't be able to, because the traffic to your webserver doesn't get to your DSL. It stops in the Bell/Aliant network.


```
# tcptraceroute www.ghostbsd.org 80
[..]
10  bx-01.bell.aliant.net (206.223.115.188)  87.869 ms  87.656 ms  88.011 ms
11  xe-2-3-0.cr02.drmo.ns.aliant.net (207.231.227.9)  108.786 ms  108.687 ms  108.628 ms
12  so-0-0-0.dr02.mctn.nb.aliant.net (142.166.185.134)  112.297 ms  111.759 ms  112.284 ms
13  * * *
14  * * *
```


```
# traceroute www.ghostbsd.org

[..]
10  bx-01.bell.aliant.net (206.223.115.188)  88.164 ms  88.235 ms  88.015 ms
11  xe-2-3-0.cr02.drmo.ns.aliant.net (207.231.227.9)  109.373 ms  108.992 ms  109.520 ms
12  so-0-0-0.dr02.mctn.nb.aliant.net (142.166.185.134)  112.444 ms  112.771 ms  112.155 ms
13  lag2-86.53w.ba07.mctn.nb.aliant.net (142.166.211.55)  141.247 ms  113.372 ms
    lag1-85.53w.ba07.mctn.nb.aliant.net (142.166.211.39)  113.174 ms
14  * * *
15  * * *
```
You're a few steps further down the route.

It has nothing to do with FreeBSD or Apache. Your ISP is interfering with traffic.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 2, 2009)

I should call bell aliant I think again. but its probably my dsl setup.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 2, 2009)

ok someting I was not able to know for hosting a web site. my provider tell me my dsl is i need a static i i need to upgrade to business to have static ip.  great to now lol feel like i need to go in my bed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep, some ISPs do not allow any services on a dynamic IP address. A bit overzealous (dyndns is usually sufficient), but I guess they need something to peddle their much more expensive static IP addresses with very little added functionality (apart from a possible routed subnet).


----------



## vivek (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, these days more and more ISP are blocking port 80 (I understand port 25) but 80 is just wrong. Also, make sure port forwding is enabled on your router. One more thing, you need to change routers default port 80 which is used for web based management if you want port 80 for your website


----------

